
Ask HN: What are you building? - mukgupta
Got anything you&#x27;ve been working on in the last few weeks&#x2F;months? Go ahead give us a short demo of it! What does it do? What problem does it solve? When will it launch?
======
gabemart
I've been building the Android version of my ambient noise / productivity
website A Soft Murmur [1]. It's for people who find that ambient noise helps
them concentrate or relax. It lets you mix together different types of
background noise (rain, thunder, fireplace, cafe etc.)

It's my first Android or Java project and my first serious programming
project. No programming experience apart from learning js/jQuery to build the
web version. It looks like this:

[http://i.imgur.com/3vntZwL.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/3vntZwL.jpg)

[http://i.imgur.com/wzdNdey.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/wzdNdey.jpg)

Features:

* mix together 10 different ambient sounds

* timers to stop, start or fade out sounds over arbitrary time

* save mixes

* share mixes via FB, twitter, SMS etc. and have them open in the app if the other person has it installed (or in the website if they don't)

I had planned to launch already, but life gets in the way. Hopefully launching
in ~2 weeks.

I really had no idea what I was letting myself in for when I started this
project. It's been really challenging but incredibly educational. Getting
details right (like making the looping of samples genuinely seamless, or
getting the background service to behave nicely) was difficult but really
satisfying.

If you have any questions / suggestions, would love to talk.

If you'd like a reminder when this launches, there's a mailing in the top-
right corner of [1]

[1] [http://asoftmurmur.com](http://asoftmurmur.com)

------
emcarey
I've been working with a team of four amazing women on Glassbreakers - a
mentorship platform for women. Glassbreakers connects women in the workforce
who can help each other. Our minimal lovable product is a mentor matching
service for women based on skill sets. Ie imagine an OKCupid for women in the
work force. We've built a content publishing platform to inspire our community
as well as a forum network for women to publicly or anonymously crowd source
career advice.

Glassbreakers is focused on solving the problem of gender disparity in the
global work force. Our platform is gender gated to insure women in business
will have a safe place on the Internet to talk about work. Finding a female
mentor is hard so we're automating the process of connecting women with other
women who we know can help each other with their careers. Mentorship comes in
many sizes. With Glassbreakers, we're facilitating mentorship both online via
our forums and content as well as offline via our mentor matching service in
an effort to make mentor relationships more casual and skill based.

We're applying to YC's winter batch so we can launch our product as soon as
possible. We already have 1,000 women signed up for beta and enterprise
customers interested in using our tool for their organizations. Tell your
female colleagues and friends to sign up for beta at www.glassbreakers.co.

~~~
zkirill
This is great! Best of luck. Can men help and, if so, in what ways?

~~~
emcarey
Thanks! Right now this product is just for women. We really want to make a
safe place for women to self publish via our content platform and post
anonymous questions on our forums amongst a strictly female audience in the
hopes to narrow troll behavior. We're even targeting our beta communities
based on industry so we can test the mentor matching product in more
concentrated subgroups. Audiences and products always have the possibility of
change though. For now please just tell your female friends and colleagues to
sign up and we'll be sure to connect them with some amazing local women with
shared career passions.

~~~
DanBC
> a strictly female audience in the hopes to narrow troll behavior

Be interesting to see if it works.

One of these trolls making threats of sexual violence was a woman:
[http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/twitter/10595669/Twitt...](http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/twitter/10595669/Twitter-
trolls-jailed-for-abusing-feminist-campaigner.html)

~~~
emcarey
We have a community moderator and strict guidelines to insure Glassbreakers is
a safe place for women. Women.com is also gender gated and thus far, it's been
full of really great conversations absent from trolls. Of course, both men and
women can be trolls or write threatening things online. However, the vast
majority of threats of violence or misogynistic rhetoric in online forums does
stem from men. Check out #feminism on quora- total nightmare.

------
hunvreus
[http://devo.ps](http://devo.ps) \- Making dealing with servers not suck.

Want a new box on Digital Ocean with NGINX + Node.js + Redis? A few lines of
YAML, git add/commit/push and you're done. You can use your EC2, Rackspace,
Linode or Digital Ocean account, and you manage everything (servers and
automation) in Git.

To illustrate my point:

\- Adding a simple NGINX server using the Web UI: [http://docs.devo.ps/how-
to/add-a-server/](http://docs.devo.ps/how-to/add-a-server/)

\- The devo.ps button that allows you to do a one-click deploy of a full
infrastructure (not unlike the Heroku deploy button, but we deploy your own
servers and automated tasks): [http://devo.ps/blog/one-click-deploy-of-your-
infrastructure/](http://devo.ps/blog/one-click-deploy-of-your-infrastructure/)

We' haven't officially launched but have already been signing up a few
hundreds developers. At this stage we're mostly ironing out a few bugs and
expanding on the documentation/tutorials
([http://docs.devo.ps](http://docs.devo.ps)).

If there's anybody out there who want to come in and break stuff up, I'm happy
to pay for some Digital Ocean/AWS/Rackspace/Linode credit.

~~~
galenko
Helping with setup is great, but config is where the real pain is. So maybe
some pre-defined config files? Or a generator of sorts? So if I have a nginx
or apache web server and I spin up a 16gb DO instance just for that, the
config by default would actually use all of the ram, instead of being capped
to small defaults.

~~~
hunvreus
We have default settings for the services you add to your servers, but you can
tune everything. Look at our Nginx doc for example
([http://docs.devo.ps/services/nginx/](http://docs.devo.ps/services/nginx/)),
you can set up pretty much anything. The example section also shows you what
config file we generate (if you're interested in this).

We give you all the tools to manage your infrastructure: provisioning,
configuration management, variable management and automation.

------
patio11
I've been working on a video course for conversion optimization in software
companies, and it's been taking _much_ longer than I expected. There's no
convenient way to show-and-tell, other than an email mini-course I made for
it, and I don't want to link to that for fear of shilling.

What does it do? Ideally, get J. Random Product Person at a software company
up to the point where they can confidently A/B test the marketing site and
increase sales of the company.

What problem does it solve? "We know we should be A/B testing but we don't
know how to get started." and "So we did A/B tests, and had a few results, and
we think the business is better off than it was before, but we're not sure,
and we're not confident that 'throw stuff at the wall' is the best way to go
about this. Do you have any suggestions?", which are the two most common
pieces of feedback from software companies about A/B testing I've had in the
last, oh, five years or so.

When will it launch? Last August ^H^H December ^H^H May ^H^H July ^H^H I'm
really hoping to ship it before Halloween.

------
mazumdar
[http://yathletics.com](http://yathletics.com) \- a men's activewear company
that's going to make only one product per category.

I think apparel brands offer too many choices so I'm creating a brand that
keeps it simple but at the same time invests in making very high quality
products. For ex: the first product we launched is our athletic shirt -
SilverAir. It's made using silver which kills the odor-causing bacteria in
your sweat, so you can wear the shirt for the entire day and feel fresh, or
reuse the shirt more often (i do).

The fabric is completely new and something we made from scratch. Without
letting cost be a factor, we sourced some of the best yarns you can buy and
achieved a feel that is super comfortable while being lightweight and
breathable. To manufacture, we use seamless knitting machines so the body of
the shirt does not have any stitches on it. (trust me, the silver is what
sells but the most loved feature by our customers is the material and how you
feel as if you're not wearing anything - in a good way)

~~~
zkirill
This is awesome but why do you only target men?

~~~
mazumdar
1) I started building this out for myself and for some of my male friends who
shared the same sentiment.

2) Men and women shop differently and I feel as if women want more choices so
the model does not necessarily work for them. That said, I've received a lot
of interest from women for the first product we launched so plans may change
in the future.

~~~
webmaven
Keep in mind that women buy a lot of clothes _for_ men. So even if you're just
making menswear, don't forget to target women in your marketing and research.

------
ashraful
[http://www.hackerlunch.com](http://www.hackerlunch.com)

I am working on an iOS app that lets hackers meet up with each other and have
lunch.

I moved to San Francisco from Bangladesh last year and found it tough to meet
other hackers. Being rather introverted, tech meetups didn't really work for
me. I felt that a one-on-one meetup would be ideal. So that's what I'm
building.

I'm hoping to launch within a few weeks. If it sounds interesting to you, you
can sign up for an email notification when I launch, just go to
hackerlunch.com. I'll probably do a Show HN once I launch as well.

~~~
richev
Are you launching this specific to SF, or other cities as well?

~~~
ashraful
No, It'll be open to everyone. I originally intended to limit this to SF but
have changed my mind since.

I initially tested out this idea by creating a simple form that asks users for
their name, email and zipcode and manually pairing them up myself via email. I
limited that to San Francisco zipcodes only, since I figured it not doing so
would mean that I would have a bunch of users who may not have anyone nearby
to get paired with.

A lot of people who weren't in SF actually emailed me and expressed their
disappointment in not being able to try it out. So this time I'm opening it up
to everyone.

If you are the only one in your city, you'll get a message telling you so and
you'll be paired whenever a new user in your city signs up.

If anyone has any better ideas, I'm open to suggestions regarding this.

~~~
ashraful
Since posting this I've had a few people advice me to limit the launch to one
or a few cities.

It seems like a good suggestion, since the app wouldn't be too useful until
there's a least a few users nearby. Focusing my attention on one city would
definitely help with that.

I'm still considering the best strategy, so if you have any advice, comment
here or email me at ashrafulsf@gmail.com

------
zkirill
[http://dineserve.com](http://dineserve.com)

We're building a marketplace where chefs buy local ingredients directly from
purveyors.

Our complementary back-of-the-house app for iOS has 500+ MAU and we're adding
ordering functionality to it this month!

We'll also open our API once we have enough restaurants and purveyors onboard
that will allow developers to mine our growing dataset.

Looking for help and also would love to hear how developers want to use our
data! Shoot me an email if you're interested in chatting at
kirill@[projectname].com.

------
scscsc
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.ovaludi.no...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.ovaludi.nothree.android)

I've been working (and still am) on an Android puzzle game using libgdx. The
puzzle requires to fill a board with Xs and Os while obeying the no-three rule
(no three Xs or Os in a row) and the same number rule (same number of Xs and
Os on each line and column).

The puzzle turned out to be quite challenging and addictive, similar to
sudoku. The most difficult part of development was that I would start the game
to see check a new feature and I wouldn't get back to development until I
finished filling the board.

The most interesting part of development was writing the algorithm that
generates the board in order to ensure a unique solution and account for the
various levels of difficulty.

I've already published a version of the game and I'm currently working on
adding some features to it.

------
wilsonfiifi
Building Bytengine
[https://github.com/johnwilson/bytengine](https://github.com/johnwilson/bytengine)
in my spare time. Started out as a back end for a DMS but it made sense later
to develop it to be a CMS repository.

I initially wrote it in python but when I needed to write a query language and
saw Rob Pike's talk on a lever for the Go template language, I rewrote it in
Go. It was/is a good way to learn Go!

It borrows a few ideas from couchdb and mongodb and I'm in the process of
changing the architecture so it can use other storage engines such as
rethinkdb or tiedot for the json docs and couchdb for the BLOBs.

------
richev
I am working on a free Windows application for Nest products (Learning
Thermostat and Protect Smoke & CO alarm).

Primarily a notifier (heating on, Smoke or CO emergency etc), it also gives
you thermostat temperature and home/away control.

You can see the status of your Nest devices at-a-glance by means of a series
of icons (one for each device) down in the taskbar notification area (aka
system tray).

Currently seeking beta testers!

More details at
[http://richardeverett.com/Nest](http://richardeverett.com/Nest)

All feedback (good and bad) as well as feature suggestions welcomed.

------
colorcoded
I am repairing an old analog synthesizer (Siel Kiwi) with a missing CPU and
the CPU board in a bad state.

I can't get such a CPU in the right package anymore, so I'm writing an
emulator for it which will run on a more modern, much faster MPU. That alone
replaces the CPU, RAM, and ROM. The remaining stuff on the board is lots of
I/O both analog and digital which I'm planning to replace with something more
modern, like a DAC with 32 channels instead of the many chips and opamp
sample-hold circuits that are on the original board.

------
Sambdala
Credits - A built from scratch cryptocurrency that seeks to solve a few pain
points with current cryptocurrencies.

* Aiming for instantaneous(ish) transaction confirmations.

* Much easier and safer to develop against the protocol than Satoshi clients.

* New consensus algorithm that doesn't require paying $2 million per day in electricity and hardware to secure the network.

[http://getcredits.io](http://getcredits.io)
[https://github.com/CryptoCredits/credits](https://github.com/CryptoCredits/credits)

------
archagon
I'm building a clone of the official iPhone software keyboard for use as a
base for 3rd party keyboards: [https://github.com/archagon/tasty-imitation-
keyboard](https://github.com/archagon/tasty-imitation-keyboard)

Instead of fixed images and positioning, it uses CoreGraphics and Autolayout,
making it adaptable to portrait/landscape of any size. (It's really slow on
device ATM, but hopefully that will be fixed shortly.)

In the end, I intend for it to have most of the looks and functionality of the
existing iPhone keyboard (when possible) except for iOS8 suggestions. Release
date for beta-ish 1 should optimistically be a week or two after the iOS8
release date.

Also, unrelated, I had an idea for a human-readable passphrase generator, in
the vein of diceware, but I need to find a good algorithm for generating
grammatical sentences and correctly conjugating verbs, etc. Also, I have yet
to limit my wordlist to the most commonly used words. Right now, it's...
silly: [http://archagon.github.io/grammatical-passphrase-
generator/](http://archagon.github.io/grammatical-passphrase-generator/)

Possible future features: arbitrary length, rhyming schemes, other mnemonic
features.

(Give it 30 seconds or so to load — everything is done in JS, including
wordlist parsing.)

------
conroy
[https://calltospeakers.com/](https://calltospeakers.com/) \- a site for
conferences which are looking for speakers.

I was fed up having to continually check conference sites for new entries, so
I automated the collection process and wired it up to a weekly newsletter and
a Twitter account.

My hope is that it becomes the authoritative source for CFPs, so we can all
check one site instead of hunting around the web.

------
abell
[http://www.file4life.org/](http://www.file4life.org/) \- a CLI program for
file backups, written in Haskell.

After trying a few existing solutions over the years, I decided to build my
own to keep track of the various copies of emails, pictures etc. that are
spread across my computers and external drives.

The approach is:

\- append information to a single metadata file, recording where a file was
seen, what priority it was given etc.

\- when starting, load all the information, building efficient in-memory data
structures

\- allow backups into any dir in a transparent format

It avoids the need of a dedicated server, treats existing copies of a file as
de facto backups and is suitable for heterogeneous storages.

I have only compiled and tested it for Linux (Debian wheezy, AMD64), but it
should build on other POSIX systems which have the Haskell platform installed.
It's currently in beta and I have a long TO-DO list, but I've been using it
for a few weeks now and it's been doing its job keeping track of over 200k
unique files.

Feedback would be really welcome. I set up no issue-tracking interface yet,
but you can contact me at the email address reported on the website and I'll
be happy to help.

------
brickcap
I am working on wrinq

[http://www.wrinq.com/](http://www.wrinq.com/)

wrinq allows landlords to collect rent online from their tenants and issue
rent slips once it has been received. Besides that it allows the landlords to
keep a track of their expenses (on the property) and see how much they profits
they earn monthly ,yearly etc. Admittedly this would be much more useful for
people who manage more than one tenant.

It will also keep a track of tenants who pay on time so in case if wrinq ever
gets successful I would have an opportunity of doing a spin off that "hooks"
potential landlords with good tenants (but that is distant future)

Target audience : Landlords who don't live in the same house as the tenants
and who possibly have more than one tenant to manage.

Launch Date: Well I want to collect a few emails this time around before
launching. See if there is any interest for what I am doing. Right now I am
working about 25% on the product (technology wise it is pretty simple) 75% on
it's marketing (haven't started actively yet).

But I am thinking December should be a good time to launch.

Trivia:

wrinq is an acronym

Wield Rent and Issue Normative Quittance.

To be honest I only made it up after I decided wrinq sounded cool and got the
domain for it :)

Tech stack :

I am using openresty and couchdb on the server side.

Jquery and simple grid[1] on the client side.

[1] [https://github.com/ThisIsDallas/Simple-
Grid](https://github.com/ThisIsDallas/Simple-Grid)

------
rnnbrk
I’ve been working on a bot monitoring platform - hoping to launch soon.

Problem: Up to 61.5 percent[1] of website visitors are bots, of which 30.5%
are malicious. The presence of bots lead to content theft, malware injection,
server hijacking, spam links and DDoS attacks. Website owners are often
unaware of their existence and the extent of their effects.

Solution: A platform to monitor and analyse bot traffic. We alert you to
attacks, pinpoint affected pages and identify and analyse all bots. To
retrieve traffic data we use pixel tracking & JavaScript tracking code. To
detect bots we look for abnormalities in a series of traffic data such as HTTP
header fingerprinting, JavaScript footprint, timestamps, IP reputation etc.

With the results from our platform you can better implement methods of
prevention such as blocking IP addresses/user agents or go about including
CAPTCHAS or similar where necessary.

If this is something you would be interested in I’d love to hear what you
think :).

[1] [http://www.incapsula.com/blog/bot-traffic-
report-2013.html](http://www.incapsula.com/blog/bot-traffic-report-2013.html)

------
mappu
A toy native code compiler for a made-up language where all functions are
anonymous.

All programming languages are horrible in certain crippling ways. It's my hope
that this one will be slightly less bad in some areas (undoubtedly with the
expense of some glaring deficits). It's pretty cool to have first-class
functions, type extension methods, PHP-like vectors/maps, and still end up
with a sub-4KB exe.

~~~
eps
You forgot a link to the Hello world example :)

------
projectdelphai
I'm been working on providing a service to recommend manga. The only other
existing alternatives are myanimelist and mangaupdates and I feel my project
has a greater potential to be more comprehensive, up to date, and
personalized.

[http://mangarecs.herokuapp.com](http://mangarecs.herokuapp.com)

explanation and writeup:

first writeup:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/manga/comments/2eejdt/rmanga_heres_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/manga/comments/2eejdt/rmanga_heres_a_new_manga_recommendation_site_that/)

second writeup:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/manga/comments/2fhlfl/rmanga_mangar...](https://www.reddit.com/r/manga/comments/2fhlfl/rmanga_mangarecs_update_2/)

There's definitely been some changes since then, so a third writeup is in the
works. I know this project isn't very polished or professional, but it's
something that I've wanted to work on for a long time and I feel that it
solves a very niche problem in an interesting way.

~~~
mkdir_home
Looks good, have you heard of twitter boostrap? Its a easy to use library to
spice up the UI of web apps.

------
NhanH
I'm building Stripe/Balance for Calendar, taking inspiration from one of the
"Idea Sunday" in the past
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7582524](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7582524)).

The idea is to provide a simple API that allow you to store data with
timestamp (event) and calendars, handling all the plumbing that comes with
timezone and date time in general. While providing simple utility like web
hook and cron job, or simple calendar html widget.

It's not ready yet, and we're aiming to be launching at the end of this year.
But I'd love to hear what features you would be interested in using, or what
kind of use cases we could provide value for. My email is in profile if anyone
want to talk about it.

If you're interested, please leave your email on
[http://plaid.launchrock.com/](http://plaid.launchrock.com/) , and I will let
you know when the API is ready!

------
Stoo
I'm building a couple of things.

Storytella ([http://storytel.la/](http://storytel.la/)) is a tool for writers
and self publishers. It makes it easy to manage novels you're working on, has
an online editor, has an entity system (variable insertion in the text) and
can save everything to a couple of different formats. I've been working on it
for a while and have just got a payment process in place (thanks Stripe!).

Sunstone ([http://sunstone.stoogoff.com/](http://sunstone.stoogoff.com/)) is a
map making tool aimed mainly at roleplayers. It's a bit restricted at the
moment. I'm planning on adding different themes, more stamps, and a means to
store different maps.

------
steedsofwar
[https://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/smartass-the-wacky-brain-
gam...](https://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/smartass-the-wacky-brain-
game/id730106099?mt=8&ign-mpt=uo%3D4)

My friend and i have been working on this for 18 months, contending with
family and our day to day job, it's been a bit of struggle to finish it. Just
released a week or two ago, still working on polishing the website (outsourced
but that was a disaster), and video. Once that's done we're going to do
marketing a litte more aggressively. I'm currerntly working on an android
port.

edit: Forgot video link:
[http://youtu.be/DW6TWF1_QUE](http://youtu.be/DW6TWF1_QUE)

------
dturnbull
Software-wise, just got a few scrappy demos I've thrown together. One creates
an RSS feed for YouTube channels so you can subscribe to them as video
podcasts. Problem is, it relies on hot-linking Google's servers and I'm sure
it breaks all sorts of conditions in their Terms of Service. Still, want to
finish it so I can at least use it myself.

Outside of that, I'm working on a screencast series for the Meteor JavaScript
framework:

[http://meteortips.com/screencasts](http://meteortips.com/screencasts)

Launches in a few days. Then I'll start working on the next update to my
(free) book about Meteor:

[http://meteortips.com/book](http://meteortips.com/book)

:)

------
Terpaholic
[http://www.campusjobs.org](http://www.campusjobs.org) \- it allows businesses
to hire students from any school, and aims to become a one-stop job
center/career center for higher education in the long run.

------
ggarg88
I can answer this. We are working on a do-it-yourself SaaS tool that marketers
can use to create mobile engagement campaigns like incentive-based mobile
contests, games, surveys, etc. To create one, marketers currently have to rely
on developers and designers which can cost them a lot of time and money. With
our tool, marketers will be simply able to pick a ready-made campaign,
customize with content, rules and difficulty levels, and simply publish it in
a matter of minutes for a fraction of the cost. We are actually working on a
demo video as I write this and hopefully you'll be able to see it over the
weekend. So keep your eyes open.

------
coppolaemilio
I'm working on a game that reads the files and folders in your computer and
generates a Huge castle based on it:
[http://adventuros.evelend.com/blog/](http://adventuros.evelend.com/blog/)

~~~
NKCSS
Looks and sounds cool!

~~~
coppolaemilio
Thank you! we are taking a lot of time to get it working as we want it. We
should be less perfectionist and release faster, but it is hard :(

------
indiepop12
[http://rushapp.co](http://rushapp.co)

Rush is Spritz powered speed reading app for iOS. I've always been fascinated
with speed reading. Decided to build this a couple of months back.

Dev work is finished. Getting ready for launch.

------
elliottburris
I'm a data scientist who is building Slipper, an iOS app that uses algorithms
to reconnect and recommend missed connections. In beta now, but ~5% of new
users are matched on sign-up with a real post written about them. Launching
later this month, perhaps early October.

Feedback most definitely welcome!

[https://slipperapp.com](https://slipperapp.com)

(also sneakily available in the App Store if you feel like checking it out:
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/slipper-find-your-missed-
con...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/slipper-find-your-missed-
connections/id904514044?mt=8&uo=4))

~~~
mkdir_home
I am finding it a bit difficult to properly understand what this app does.

So it uncovers lost connections between the user and other people, where do
the stories come into this?

------
superplussed
An app that teaches languages through speaking and listening. It's goal is to
make users conversational as quickly as possible.

I have a landing page up at [http://seedlng.net](http://seedlng.net)

And I'll be starting to "seed" content in a week or so. Then hopefully within
a month or so I'll be opening up access for the first few modules.

As an American living in Berlin, I've found the online tools for improving
your conversational skills in German to be seriously lacking. So I'm building
this for myself first :)

------
ajaygupta2790
I am developing a a bucket list application, [http://calm-
gorge-2271.herokuapp.com](http://calm-gorge-2271.herokuapp.com) Is a web
application which creates a bucketlist for you and provides you a list of
ideas which user can add to their list. It allows user to add a target date
and date of achievement for their ideas. Still under development phase and
looking to complete within a month,also figuring out other featu res like
giving ratings when user completes their bucketlist idea!

------
revorad
I'm building a spreadsheet app - [http://gini.io](http://gini.io). It's a
project I started last year, then stopped working on it and now am back on it.

The key differentiating features right now are super easy importing of data
from web apps and doing joins between sheets.

The basic free personal plan is live now, but I'll be adding paid plans for
businesses over the coming weeks. Please give it a spin and share your
feedback! - [http://gini.io](http://gini.io)

~~~
TomAnthony
I would love to see some screenshots on the homepage, such that I can get a
feel for the product. I think that might also encourage more people to sign
up.

A cool idea would be a really easy to use API as I know a lot of people have
issues with the GDocs Spreadsheet APIs. Have methods such as 'appendRow' and
make it super simple to push data there and share the sheets, and it has
immediate value to lots of people.

~~~
revorad
Great idea - I'll add screenshots and a video too. And yes, a good API is on
the cards. I've mentioned it on the homepage.

------
ivanca
[http://cutcss.com](http://cutcss.com)

Creating responsive CSS with flexible layouts is still ridiculously hard,
mostly done by hand and I want to fix that with a GUI.

~~~
richev
I think you have a small layout bug on your website: When you mouseover the
animated stick man at the bottom of the page some text pops up, but it's in
the top-left corner of the page and half off the page (tested in IE11, Chrome
and Firefox).

~~~
ivanca
I told you CSS is hard haha. Thanks for the heads up, it's now fixed.

------
buttscicles
I've been working writing a Python API client for the undocumented web APIs
being used by Microsoft on the Xbox one. It came about as I wanted to work
with the game clips people have been recording but didn't want to give
passwords to the only other similar project I'm aware of, who turned it into a
webservice and charge per usage.

It's MIT licenced, repo
[https://github.com/buttscicles/xbox](https://github.com/buttscicles/xbox)

------
pbowyer
I'm building a wooden computer case.

I realised this summer how much I miss having something tactile to show for my
labour. As a youngster I enjoyed working with wood but in the last 15 years
I've given up everything to write web applications.

I'm really enjoying learning about different kinds of wood/plywood and making
cardboard prototypes. My woodworking knowledge isn't great and I could do with
some design advice - if you'd like to help please shoot me an email (in
profile).

------
wavesum
An integrated party lighting / video projection software that listens to music
real-time and allows synchronization to different metrical levels.

Website: [http://wavesum.net](http://wavesum.net)

Here I tutorial for some of the video control stuff.
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=02TU6ysHIW4](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=02TU6ysHIW4)
The DMX lighting part is in progress.

All feedback is welcome.

~~~
TomAnthony
This looks really cool, thanks for sharing.

My immediate feedback would be adding a short, to the point, explanation of
what it does on the homepage. Also the video looks cool but takes too long to
begin showing the product in action, I think. If I arrived at the site I'd be
unsure why I want to hear the AIs explain themselves before I understood what
they did.

Good luck with it!

------
dmarlow
I've been working on [http://www.smscmd.net/](http://www.smscmd.net/) It's a
service that allows you to SMS enable anything. Do you have an
app/service/website/device you wish to add SMS capabilities to? Use SMSCMD.
It's based on MQTT and focused for devs wanting to use it in their IoT
projects. I'm working on a site redesign right now.

------
StrykerKKD
[https://github.com/StrykerKKD/dartrocket](https://github.com/StrykerKKD/dartrocket)
is an open source 2D HTML5 game engine in Dart.

I started doing this, because I always liked Dart better than any other
programming language and because at that time Dart didn't have any HTML5 game
engines.

I also developing it, because I really like doing it and because I want to
make a living out of this.

------
stevekemp
I've spent the past month or two doing random projects, (a secret server, a
self-hosted disqus-lite system,etc), but my main project is a git-based DNS
host.

I use Amazon's route53 for the hosting, and have written a simple hook-
receiver to massage public DNS repositories into the Amazon system. It's
pretty neat. [https://dns-api.com/](https://dns-api.com/)

------
ganarajpr
I am working on a platform that helps you to write unit tests for your
application code. Unit testing is currently yet another code base that you
have to maintain and change each time you change your main code base. There is
surely value in it, but I believe that we dont extract extra value out of them
than mere assertions.

[http://www.dhi.io](http://www.dhi.io)

------
tilt
We're scratching our own itch and we're building Pushline

[http://www.getpushline.com/](http://www.getpushline.com/)

It's an Android to Mac/PC notification mirroring and device control app.

Still in some sort of public beta, accepting feedbacks, enjoying the
engineering challenge behind it, figuring out what matters most to us in order
to build it next.

~~~
anilgulecha
Linux too, please? An REST API would be sweet.

------
humanfromearth
I'm working on a Chrome extension for Gmail. The main feature is Tab
completion of templates. If you do a lot of Gmail it might save you a lot of
time:

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/quicktext-for-
chro...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/quicktext-for-
chrome/lmcngpkjkplipamgflhioabnhnopeabf)

~~~
TomAnthony
This looks v. cool (not tried it yet).

What would be _awesome_ would be if the templates could have a bunch of
{placeholders} within. So I type the initial prompt and press tab and it
autofills the text, then I can tab through the placeholders filling them in.

~~~
humanfromearth
Thanks for the suggestion! It's definitely something on the roadmap:
[https://github.com/humanfromearth/quicktext-
chrome/issues/22](https://github.com/humanfromearth/quicktext-
chrome/issues/22)

------
diasp
[https://encrypt.to](https://encrypt.to) \- Send encrypted messages by one
click

It encrypts the message with PGP (client-side) and sends it on to the mail
account. A user who does not use PGP can send fairly secure mails to PGP-
users. A simple vanity-style URL can be given to such users for easy access to
the secure contact form.

------
Outlaw11A
Currently making a website that tracks the prices of Counter Strike: Global
Offensive items in the Steam Market.
[http://i.imgur.com/fvm4HHK.png](http://i.imgur.com/fvm4HHK.png)

Uses a Python backend which I am very proud of, as it works very well and
simply.

Its's a work in progress, but really excited to get it up and running.

------
robbs
I've been making a fun way to look at GIFs. You pick the best GIF of two and
then another two GIFs show up.

It's pre-alpha quality but still fun.

[https://maythebestgifw.in](https://maythebestgifw.in)

The top GIFs right now:
[https://maythebestgifw.in/#/top](https://maythebestgifw.in/#/top)

------
dangrossman
Working on an API for Improvely
([https://www.improvely.com](https://www.improvely.com))

It's a conversion analytics and click fraud detection platform. The API will
allow it to better support metrics for businesses with recurring bills, and
bulk create tracking URLs for businesses with thousands of ads.

------
stef25
A mini online store that will sell just one product, at a decent price - one
of the world's best and rarest beers.

------
wcchandler
[https://github.com/wcchandler/swamp](https://github.com/wcchandler/swamp)

swamp - super web app monster pinger.

it's slow in the making. main things i focused on was ease of use and
quickness to deploy. it's designed to be a quick and easy way to monitor a
bunch of stuff via ping or port checks.

------
hiroshi3110
Alternative way to see thumbnails of photos in Google Drive.

[https://hiroshi.github.io/PhotoHistoryCloud/](https://hiroshi.github.io/PhotoHistoryCloud/)

[https://hiroshi.github.io/PhotoHistoryCloud/about](https://hiroshi.github.io/PhotoHistoryCloud/about)

------
NaNaN
A reStructuredText derivative – Kaj Markup Language. (My personal taste. :P)

[https://github.com/jakwings/Kaj-Markup-
Language](https://github.com/jakwings/Kaj-Markup-Language) (demo including)

It is almost done, and has a JavaScript/Node.js implementation), but
documentations are not ready.

------
unohoo
Working on [http://www.buzzerati.io](http://www.buzzerati.io) \- I crawl, mine
and discover tech news and rank them based on fb shares/number of tweets and
linkedin shares. So, you can see what is the hottest content being shared on
social networks.

------
jain_chirag04
I'm building [http://pluginbag.com](http://pluginbag.com) \- a marketplace for
selling and buying plugins & themes. Sellers keep 80% of their sale here. No
exclusive lock-ins.

If you are a seller and interested in selling with us, email me at
info@pluginbag.com

------
panorama
Built and launched [http://www.encorebeat.com](http://www.encorebeat.com) in
the past couple weeks. We found that finding new, good electronic dance music
is very time-consuming/difficult, so we built a Product Hunt for EDM.

It got a great reception on PH itself!

------
jbrooksuk
I'm working on a CI service for PHP & GitHub, Anorak -
[http://anorakci.com](http://anorakci.com)

It's similar as to how HoundCI works, but it's for PHP and will provide
repository owners with a lot more information regarding bad pull requests etc.

------
boksiora
Me and few more guys are working on Microweber, drag and drop CMS in PHP.

[https://microweber.com/](https://microweber.com/)

Its also open source
[https://github.com/microweber/Microweber](https://github.com/microweber/Microweber)

~~~
galenko
I'm assuming that you're sort of doing the wordpress.org/.com model with paid
hosted and free, open source self hosted options, right?

I did spend a few minutes on the site figuring this out.

imho the free trial is too close/similar looking to the download now and
unless you know how wordpress plays, this can be confusing. Also, the fact
that you can donate to the same site you have to pay for is a little weird.

Wordpress has a clear separation for a good reason.

I'm not saying what you're doing is wrong, I just think how it's presented can
be improved upon.

------
nickfox
I built an anonymous android tracker. It allows people to track an android
cell phone for 4 hours without having to use a user name, password or email.
Just a disposable tracker.

[https://www.mycelltracker.com/](https://www.mycelltracker.com/)

------
donw
A how-to guide for technical founders that suddenly have to hire and manage a
development team.

------
jamesisaac
[https://nachapp.com](https://nachapp.com)

Personal goal-setting / task management platform which is more in-depth and
feautre rich than the typical to-do list app. Unlimited hierarchies,
analytics, email/SMS reminders, etc.

------
qhoc
More like what am I "writing"!

I am writing a free ebook on Ionic Framework / Angular / Firebase. Check it
out [http://www.innovie.com/](http://www.innovie.com/)

I will post on Amazon soon but subscribe to get early preview.

------
Happy2Help
[http://CrowdFooty.com](http://CrowdFooty.com) \- a mobile app that allows you
to predict football match scores and track your prediction accuracy against
the crowd. Prediction leagues with friends coming soon.

------
koenbok
[http://framerjs.com](http://framerjs.com) \- A new kind of creative tool to
invent interaction. We still mostly design digital products with tools that
were made for print. We're looking to improve that.

------
quaiks
I am building just another AWS automation tool but hiding any AWS related
concept. Integrating a lot of services like MongoDB, Redis, Cassandra and all
this cool hyped stuff.

APIs, REST, distributed, fault tolerance... Loving Netflix OSS!!

------
saraha
We launched a jobs board for the Finance industry earlier this week:

    
    
      https://www.financejobs.co :)
    

If you're in the finance space, email me (in my profile) for a great deal you
can't refuse!

------
fidor
Currently working on an app for organising amateur sports clubs and teams.

[http://teamsheet.io](http://teamsheet.io)

Still early in development but hoping to get the basic function in a beta
soon.

------
edoceo
[http://WeedTraQR.com/](http://WeedTraQR.com/) which is a recreational
marijuana compliance, grow managment, inventory control and POS solution.

------
gxespino
[http://juicetilt.com](http://juicetilt.com) a kickstarter clone. I want to
eventually make complete kickstarter clone repo that others can use.

------
dawie
I am working on a site to match professionals with professional referral
partners: [http://refermatchhq.com](http://refermatchhq.com)

I am launching next week.

------
WasimBhai
I am writing a Wavelet Transform and de-noising library over OpenCV. Its fun
but tough.

------
biomimic
A Biomimetic high-dimensional vector space : deep learning JSON API
[http://admin.infrno.net/startup_job_explorer/api.html](http://admin.infrno.net/startup_job_explorer/api.html)

------
biomimic
JobCrawler:
[http://admin.infrno.net/startup_job_explorer/](http://admin.infrno.net/startup_job_explorer/)

------
WorldWideWayne
I'm building a payment management system for a trust fund. It's a responsive
web app that mostly does data entry and reporting.

